# Fiashed the grand today



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

went to the grand after work and went to a couple of deep pools down stream, got into about 8. 2 on sacks and the rest on salted minnows. b 4 sun went down seen a couple ripping up the ripples heading up stream. took home a fresh female.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Fish Bob good to see you back out on the steelhead. Maybe I will see you out east here soon.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the steel. First run of the season and your already slaying them.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

theres chrome in the east rivers, not much but some, u gotta get to the deeper pools. there was a guy wacking the crap out of them useing a fly rod and stripping some Gulp minnows!!!!


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Bob, what kind of line do you have on your spinning real? Were you useing a noodle rod or a regular spinning out fit? Nice catch.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

6lb fire line and a 10 1/2 foot cortland ctr


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Since the braided lines have virtually no stretch, do you break off more fish when they go on a screaming run compared to mono?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Or does the ddrag just need to be lighter?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob,
I am looking to get into the Chrome action but I am new to the game. I have a 17.5' Larson and was wandering if I should try trolling or fish the shallow water rivers. I live in Lima and was wandering where you would try if you had to drive 2-4 hours. If in the rivers I am looking to buy a fly rod soon but have a few spinning rods. What type of set up do you use on your spinning rod (bait, hook, sinkers, leader etc...).

Thanks in advance. 

Lima Eyecatcher Ch68
Jim


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

LimaEyecatcher I travel 2 hrs. or more and I don't own a fly rod nor would I ever consider it. at this time of year throw cleos or vibrax off the piers if that isn't working try jig (1/80 - 1/32 oz.) tipped with 4-6 maggots 4-7 ft. under a bobber.After a few more good rains try the rivers.As for tackle I prefer 6 lb.xt some use 8 but its tough to tie little jigs with heavy line (my eyes are shot)I also use a long rod 8-10ft don't like noodle rods that much cause they feel like they are gonna break every cast . Hope this helps ,get out there and catch one of those bad boys


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

spoonchucker said:


> LimaEyecatcher I travel 2 hrs. or more and I don't own a fly rod nor would I ever consider it. at this time of year throw cleos or vibrax off the piers if that isn't working try jig (1/80 - 1/32 oz.) tipped with 4-6 maggots 4-7 ft. under a bobber.After a few more good rains try the rivers.As for tackle I prefer 6 lb.xt some use 8 but its tough to tie little jigs with heavy line (my eyes are shot)I also use a long rod 8-10ft don't like noodle rods that much cause they feel like they are gonna break every cast . Hope this helps ,get out there and catch one of those bad boys


would a rooster tail also good for a pier???


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well were to start..... I use a 10 1/2 foot light action cortland noodle rod with a 35 dollar reel that i modifide the drag, i took out the felt drag and installed teflon disks due to the felt drag froze up to quick when it got wet in winter and i also took it apart and wiped out the factory greese and put on the water greese you put on your boat trailer berings, it dont freeze as fast and helps the action alot better.. I use 6 lb flame green green fire line(for alot of reasons and ill explain in a bit) for my main line and all i use is 4lb test vanish fluorocarbon and in some cases 2 lb. I use 8gr. drennon loafer floats and blackbird 8 gr. floats. I use two dif. style hooks.. I use Gamakatsu octopus circle offset(black) (#10 or #12 depends on water clearity and size egg sacks im using) for using egg sacks, why black, because black has no glare. And i use Daiichi bleeding octopus wide #8 & #10 red color for using minnows. Why i selected my rod, for one it has a lifetime war. for two i had to find a rod that was a light action but had enough back bone to set the hook. I wanted a rod that had a even bend like a half moon and that the bend didnt krink in the middle of the rod were u connect the two peices together, u set the hook hard enough on a snag and you'll find out what im talking about. Plus its light to were my rist is not going to get tired from holding it all day, and last i needed a rod that will act like a spring and give to the fish because i choose only to use 4lb fluor. leaders and a main line that dont streatch. i picked out the mitchell 300XGe reel cause its cheap and with a little mod. and keeping the drag clean it will last me for a long time! I use 6lb green fire line because for one, it floats on the water(((( i can use it in many ways, i can use my rod like a fly rod and have caught many fish that way, and unlike mono that sinks, when i set the hook i dont have all that drag cause from the line being in the water like mono.))) It does really good in winter cause it cuts through the ice and slush and i have not yet lost a float(i keep the floats above my blackbird #20 swivel tied to my main line) and green because i need to know where my fish is running early in the morning hours with little light and so other steelheaders can also kindly get away. And i use 4lb test vanish fluor. because i tried all the lines and i like this one the best, i will tell u to try dif. brands and test to c what u like. But dont use mono for a leader thats were alot of people starting out mess up. I have had to switch down to 2 lb test fluor. b 4 because in gin clear water, i have seen fish move from the 4 and it took 2 lb for them not to c it.
As for the ??? about the breaking off cause of the no stretch line and using 4lb leaders, i turn my drag almost all off and palm my spool like u would a centerpin but just keep enough drag on so i can reel in line after pulling back rod to gain sum line back. I also use alot of fly pat. and use fly pat running tandoms. I use single egg pat. black and olive wooly buggers, suckerspawn, muddlerminnows, clouser minnows,sanwan worms and alot more. I make my own jigs but i dont use alot of jiggs, but i would suggest using gulp maggots because they last longer and smell better than real ones, all maggots r for is to hide ur sent.. as for split shot i use # 3 and bb round shot, not the reusable because the little tips u pinch cause ur line to tist in the currant and most leads up to knots. I can go on and on about what and how i use the stuff i do but my fingers are getting tired, but just keep in mind that as the water gets clearer, you have to keep on down sizing you poundage in leader line and smaller baits, you will catch more fish, but with small poundage leader, just let them run until they get tired, dont horse them in, u have plenty of time to catch more. Oh and u smokers, stick you hands in the river b 4 you go grabbing your bait or hooks, it was tested that trout can smell the nicotine that comes off with the oil in ur pours, im not saying they wont bite your bait, but u will get more bites. Hope this works for some of you, n e more ?????"s feel free to ask or come to my seminar that has been moved to fri the 10th due to over booking the room.
Keep the lines wet and screaming!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

As for troling i would troll the mouth of the grand and conny. Using stingerspoons and sticks. I dont troll for them but have friends that do, i would ask someone in the lake erie forum that question. As for buying a fly rod, i would test out a friends fly rod first and see if you like it....1 out of a hundred people who pick one up stay with it, i for one lost it.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Lots of good information again Bob. Keep up the good work and when you heading out my way?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Ill be out there Sat.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob-Great post. It's nice to see when people take the time to share. I also run 6lb vanish floro, but I've been beat up by bigger fish when going all the way down to 4lb, in moving water. I'm off the water for a few weeks due to back surgery, so keep the tales and events coming, so I can live vicariously until the doctor clears me to get my waders wet.

Dock Time


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Bob, I'm a walleye slaying trolling machine but I suck at steelhead fishing I got half of okay at one point but then I didn't fish for them for a couple years and lost the touch so I'm trying to get better at river fishing. Thanks for the tips it's very helpful.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I love to fish with a 4lb learder, but it kills me on the hogs too. I just keep a 6lb leader now... I hate braded line in winter, I know no strech, but it just gets to much ice. IMO. One thing to remenber too when useing a jig is it never hurts to make pause or 2 while running throu a hole.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

dcfisherman I've heard people say they work, I've just never used them. If you do try matching a size 3 vibrax, and for colors silver and blue, silver and green, silver and purple, silver and chart. ,or just plain silver . Gold works sometimes ,not as often for me. Plain hooks with no dressing, and make to use a small ball bearing swivel . Hope this helps, let me know how you do


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob and all who gave info.

Thanks for all the great info. It is guys like you who take the time to help others that make this site so great. I will try to make the seminar but it is a little late for me as I will not be home until midnight. Will have to ask the wife (If she isnt happy aint noone happy if you know what i mean).

Thanks again for all the info. If the lake calms down I will be up next week.

Lima Eyecatcher Ch68
Jim


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

no prob!!!!!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

fished the grand today also but today i was skunked...
the river was stained as anticipated but i just figured Getting skunked is better then not going at all... Second time i have had my wife out unfortunately both times the conditions were horrible...Tried another river east but with no luck there either... all and all only spent probably an hour with my lure in the water..disappointing...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

lima eyecatcher,
All I do is troll for them at the river mouths till ice up. If I was going to go to one place and troll my first time after a long drive I would go to Fairport. I'm not saying none of the other rivers are bad but that one offers some deeper water in the mix when you might need it. As the lower stretches have the shipping chanel that goes down around 24 feet deep. The draw back of the grand is it stays muddy for a while so you usually need to go when the water level has stabilized after a blow. Usually about a week of good weather clears it up. 
Every year its a little different as far as colors and lure selection. I am primarily a spoon troller and will use them till ice up, but the type of spoons I run varies from season to season. I've had years when all they wanted was a little cleo style spoon, and the next year only caught them on scorpions. Once you get a pattern down ,It's usually good for the season though depending on water quality. Have run stick baits before but found that the spoon bite was more consistant for me over the years. But one stick bait usually finds it's way in the water everytime out till I get a pattern going.
I will be starting next weekend.
Colors, right now with the warmer water, silver backed spoons work best for me. With, natural patterns being best. Scorpions in the Alewife, smelt, emerald shiner, plus tangerine, watermelon, and kevorkion getting alot of time in the water. Standard little cleos in the 1/3, and 2/5 oz sizes work great too. Last year just long lined little cleos behind the boat but had to have the rod tip almost straight up in the air just getting the lures under the surface worked best for me. There was times the spoon was actually rippling the surface it was so high up. Talk about a monster hit, the water exploded everytime they hit them, what a blast.
Anyhow, hope this helped some, if you have anymore questions send me a PM here and I will be happy to help. 
Triple-j


----------

